# Pepsi bottle with a twist



## Rangup (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all,

 This is my first post to the forums, and my first adventure into old bottles. 

 What I have is a Pepsi bottle that my father had at some point in his life. I believe I have dated it to 1971. It has the Anchor Hocking logo on the bottom, with a 5 to the left, 71 to the right, and 42 below the logo. There is nothing else on the bottom.

 The bottle itself has a paper label, red and white, one dot, Pepsi-Cola on one side and Pepsi on the other. It also has One pint on one side, and 16 fl oz on the other. 

 So here is the twist; it has never been opened. Why? Another twist; it has a piece of machinery from the Pepsi plant inside of it! I am guessing it is part of the machine that actually filled the bottle. 

 I have no idea how to value this thing, if it is valuable, so I figured I would ask you folks, and see if I figured everything out correctly. Also hopefully you will just think it is cool. Thanks in advance!

 -Chaz


----------



## Rangup (Jul 1, 2012)

Pic 2


----------



## Rangup (Jul 1, 2012)

Pic 3


----------



## Rangup (Jul 1, 2012)

Pic 4 last one sorry for all the posts!


----------



## carobran (Jul 2, 2012)

I doubt its original,though it could be. Its very easy for someone to get an empty bottle,put something unusual in it,fill it up,re-cap it,and pass it off as a rarity. And if this piece of whatever it is is as large as it appears to be I doubt it would have gotten out of the factory. Like I said,It could be original,but i seriously doubt it.


----------



## carobran (Jul 2, 2012)

By the way,Am I seeing purple liquid in there?


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2012)

I think this whole post is BS, the bottle doesn't have a paper label, and the bottle is filled way too high to be original....I'm calling shennanigans on this post....[]


----------



## Rangup (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> I doubt its original,though it could be. Its very easy for someone to get an empty bottle,put something unusual in it,fill it up,re-cap it,and pass it off as a rarity. And if this piece of whatever it is is as large as it appears to be I doubt it would have gotten out of the factory. Like I said,It could be original,but i seriously doubt it.


 
 Apparently, my mom was with my father the day he purchased this from a local store in Pennsylvania. They were born and grew up outside of Pittsburgh in a little town called Beaver Falls. I believe it's genuine. She swears to the authenticity, and she's only in her 50's, so I am pretty convinced.

 Is there a way to tell if a bottle has been re-capped, without opening it?



> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> By the way,Am I seeing purple liquid in there?


 
 The liquid is the original cola. Like I said, it's never been opened. It may look purple because of the lighting in my house, and the angle I was holding it (so you could see the piece inside) but it's dark/brown to my eyes. No purple tint that I can tell. 

 Thanks for the replies


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2012)

There's no way to tell if a bottle has been recapped, there are 25 bottles a month on ebay with something inside, at that rate the whole bottle plant would have fallen down from all the pieces of machinery ending up in bottles. It's also filled way too high, another giveaway it's been recapped, people do it hoping some someone will pay big money for an otherwise worthless bottle...Sadly there are enough "suckers" out there to make it worth their time and effort...Jim


----------



## Rangup (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I think this whole post is BS, the bottle doesn't have a paper label, and the bottle is filled way too high to be original....I'm calling shennanigans on this post....UGH


 

 I swear on my life, to my knowledge, and by my mother's words, this is authentic, as far as we know. What do you mean by a paper label? I can feel that the label is not part of the glass when I run my fingers over it. Like I said, I'm new to this whole thing.

 Also, it would be fuller than a normal one, since the piece inside takes up more space. This could make it seem like it's filled higher than it really is. The only sure way would be to open it, and measure the liquid, which I don't want to do. Would a picture of the cap help?

 But to be sure, I wouldn't waste my time if I thought it was fake. I believe my mom, and I HIGHLY doubt my parents would have faked it, and kept it all of these years.

 Thanks!


----------



## Rangup (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> There's no way to tell if a bottle has been recapped, there are 25 bottles a month on ebay with something inside, at that rate the whole bottle plant would have fallen down from all the pieces of machinery ending up in bottles. It's also filled way too high, another giveaway it's been recapped, people do it hoping some someone will pay big money for an otherwise worthless bottle...Sadly there are enough "suckers" out there to make it worth their time and effort...Jim


 
 But I think the fact that my mom has had it all of these years, and was there when my father bought it, changes the entire question of validity. We didn't recently receive it, my mom has had it forever (since my dad bought it). Unless my dad faked it when they were kids, and somehow never told my mom, there is no way it's a fake.

 Secondly, if I interpreted the markings on the bottom of the bottle correctly, it was manufactured in the Anchor plant in Pennsylvania, so it could/would make sense that they bought it in Pennsylvania. Too many things line up to make this seem even more legit, and I'm really really confident it's real. 99%.


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Rangup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even if it's legit, it doesn't change the fact that so many are faked that it doesn't give it anymore value than a regular Pepsi of it's kind...[]  The label is an ACL or Applied Color Label which is paint/ink and not paper. It's a cool thing for the shelf with a interesting family story, but you have to understand bottle collectors being skeptical...Jim


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2012)

By the way, Welcome to the site....[]


----------



## Rangup (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Even if it's legit, it doesn't change the fact that so many are faked that it doesn't give it anymore value than a regular Pepsi of it's kind...[]  The label is an ACL or Applied Color Label which is paint/ink and not paper. It's a cool thing for the shelf with a interesting family story, but you have to understand bottle collectors being skeptical...Jim


 
 Thanks for the info about the label. Yea it feels waxy, definitely not like a piece of paper. I have never seen a fake one go for sale before, but honestly I don't keep an eye out 

 I will have to check ebay every once in awhile and see what's going on. I have also thought about writing Pepsi to see if they would be interested in checking it out, or maybe validating it some how. They probably don't care but maybe it's worth a shot.

 Yea I can understand the skepticism. Wouldn't be hard to fake in all honesty. Thanks for the info


----------



## Rangup (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> By the way, Welcome to the site....[]


 
 Thanks []


----------



## Photon440 (Jul 2, 2012)

While it's possible to have an object in there, it probably isn't from the filling machine.  I worked in a bottling plant and we had literally hundreds of foreign objects come through on a daily basis.  Usually it was things like rolled up potato chip bags, hair pins, pens and pencils, nails or folded up bottle caps.  MOST of the time they'd be caught before the bottle washer, or as the bottles went past an inspection station before the filler (which was also used to check for the wrong bottle type, breaks and other flaws) but the occasional one would get through.

 The sheer number of these being shown on eBay doesn't surprise me; some are likely fakes, but with the possibility of several hitting the store shelves every year, and many of them not being opened when the purchaser discovered the anomaly, I can believe that there are lots of them in existance.  Which simply means that they are too common to be considered a rarity or of any value.  Unless yours has a gold chain or diamond ring stuck inside it...

 -=Photon=-


----------



## RCO (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah i've seen antique stores with older bottles filled with pop still and i'm always a little skeptical espeically if the bottle is really old . there isn't alot of reasons for one to have survived full . unless some one found an old abandoned fridge or pop machine that had a few bottles still inside


----------



## acls (Jul 2, 2012)

Whoa....hold on. I have seen this very thing many times over the years.  It is part of the bottle filling machine.  They break off and make it past quality control.  I have seen a couple of these on ebay, one used to be on display at the Museum of Bottle Containers in Goodletsville along with other stuff inside bottles that made it past QC and into the stores, and I had someone show me one at bottle show.  They all have the little metal rod filler thing in them.  They are interesting, but the value is in the bottle itself.  No reason to do it to deceive since the apparatus inside adds no value.  Welcome Rangup.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> I doubt its original,though it could be. Its very easy for someone to get an empty bottle,put something unusual in it,fill it up,re-cap it,and pass it off as a rarity. And if this piece of whatever it is is as large as it appears to be I doubt it would have gotten out of the factory. Like I said,It could be original,but i seriously doubt it.


 
 First read this and I thought it was Jim........nope, it's that 15 year old parrot who never has even drank out of a returnable bottle. The only thing he knows about this is what he's read...........but he trys to sound like he knows what he's talking about.

 Kids..............


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> I think this whole post is BS, the bottle doesn't have a paper label, and the bottle is filled way too high to be original....I'm calling shennanigans on this post....[]


 
 There it is...........Ol' Doubting Jim.  

 I bet your hell to do busniess w/.

 When it comes to measuring pipe you get it down to the 1/64", and that's on estimates don't ya.[] Never any waste on your jobs.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 2, 2012)

Amen, Pat! Can't believe kids these days. They have the incentive to go out and research and learn about things on their own. And they have the confidence in their knowledge to share that knowledge with others. Despicable!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RCO
> 
> yeah i've seen antique stores with older bottles filled with pop still and i'm always a little skeptical espeically if the bottle is really old . there isn't alot of reasons for one to have survived full . unless some one found an old abandoned fridge or pop machine that had a few bottles still inside


 
 Bet ya don't see many old full bottles.........ya know why? You live in a God awful frozen wasteland and the burst if they are ever left out. Ever think about that?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> Amen, Pat! Can't believe kids these days. They have the incentive to go out and research and learn about things on their own. And they have the confidence in their knowledge to share that knowledge with others. Despicable!


 
 You get you info from more than these 'blue pages' don't ya? Come on Wheel tell the truth you get out and look, or you do the parrot thing?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: acls
> 
> Whoa....hold on. I have seen this very thing many times over the years. It is part of the bottle filling machine. They break off and make it past quality control. I have seen a couple of these on ebay, one used to be on display at the Museum of Bottle Containers in Goodletsville along with other stuff inside bottles that made it past QC and into the stores, and I had someone show me one at bottle show. They all have the little metal rod filler thing in them. They are interesting, but the value is in the bottle itself. No reason to do it to deceive since the apparatus inside adds no value. Welcome Rangup.


 


 ........and a 'Voice of Reason' here. With MANY years of bottle collecting behind him.........soda bottles at that.

 Kiddie dump diggers get their name in print and thy think they are experts.[][]


----------



## T D (Jul 2, 2012)

At the end of the day (as a like to say[]), what Rangup needs to hear from the masses is IT AIN"T VALUABLE.  Like Matt says, the value is in the bottle and like Ed says, the only thing that would make it valuable is if it had a gold ring or a diamond stuck in it.

 New folks to the hobby get all excited when they see a defect thinking they have the one bottle that is going to be a "good one".  Listen to our experience and realize no matter what the story is on the bottle, it doesn't really help the monetary value.  Sentimental value...well that's up to you.

 And yes, welcome to the forum


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I keep all my threaded rod cutoffs too Pat, I figure why toss a whole can on 3", 4" and 5" rods when I may need them on the next job. It saves time on cutting new ones...[]


----------

